
Elon Musk: Tesla's Full Self-Driving 'Feature-Complete' Is Coming 'Soon' - evo_9
https://ww.electrek.co/2020/01/13/tesla-full-self-driving-feature-complete-soon-elon-musk/
======
mrr54
Yeah right

